# New Out of Range TSH



## mothyroid (Oct 31, 2017)

Hi, 37yo male. I've suspected thyroid issues for about a year. Currently I have no diagnosis w/ a follow up this week to discuss. Dr's weren't concerned, labs 10 months ago showed within range levels. This past week, from labs for my annual, these numbers came back low that were never out of range: TSH came back at 5.51 (0.45 - 4.5), platelets at 106 (130-450), MCH 26.9 (27 - 34). RDW(sd) has been below range for > 1 year at 36.9 (38.0 - 49.0) but no dr was concerned because all other levels were in range... granted some like MCH were on the low end and now dipped below.

I've had symptoms that align with hypothyroid for years. Some things seem to fall in line with what may be normal (hair loss due to male pattern baldness, weight gain when not exercising or eating property)

However, there are several items that just don't seem normal, some have been plaguing me for up to 5 years.

- Chronic constipation leading to bleeding hemorrhoids unrelieved by hydration, exercise, medication

- Muscle aches and pains with unknown origin: I'll pull/cramp up muscles randomly. Lately I've experienced several calf cramps middle of the night, and cramping upon minimal exertion on some exercises

- Fatigue: give me a stimulant or else I am non-functional&#8230;

- Low testosterone: I've measured around 250 (low end of range being 250) for over a year. I started replacement therapy previously but have decided to stop due to various concerns. I do not feel that Low T was the root cause of issues and that something else (stress, lifestyle choices, inactivity, thyroid) may be the cause.

- No libido

- Mental Health: I'm a father of 3 young boys and thought nothing of the stress I felt, but many days I just feel overwhelmed by many things involving the house, I'll just check out mentally.

- Poor Sleep

10/2017

TSH, High Sensitivity - 3.80 (0.45 - 4.50 mU/L)

T3 Free NonDialysis - 4.3 (2.0 - 4.8 pg/mL)

T4 Free NonDialysis - 1.1 (0.8 - 1.7 ng/dL)

Microsomal TPO Antibody <10 (≤34 IU/mL)

I had concerns that my TSH was high normal and with experiencing many symptoms, but ultimately both PCP and endo decided to not do anything. The endo felt that since my T3 was a little more on the high side, that nothing should be done at that time.


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

> TSH came back at 5.51 (0.45 - 4.5),


HYPO!!!!!!!



> 10/2017
> 
> TSH, High Sensitivity - 3.80 (0.45 - 4.50 mU/L)
> 
> ...


I suggest you have the TSI and Thyroglobulin antibodies tests next.


----------



## mothyroid (Oct 31, 2017)

Lovlkn said:


> HYPO!!!!!!
> 
> I suggest you have the TSI and Thyroglobulin antibodies tests next.


So what more information will TSI and Thyroglobulin antibodies show for me and my doctor?

Also, was the TPO antibody I had done different then Thyroglobulin antibodies?


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

Thyroglobulin will tell you if you if you potentially have cancer.

TSI will tell you if you have the antibodies for Graves Disease.

At minimum ask for the thyroglobulin scratch the request for the TSI.


----------

